# Beyond Belief: Fact or Fiction



## JohnSnow (May 15, 2006)

I just finished arguing with someone about a segment of a tv show that was on a few years back, at least here in the states. The show would tell you 5 or 6 unbelievable stories and you would have to guess which one was fabricated by the writers of the show.

The reason I need to know is that there was one of the stories where a child supposedly went into a closet and then dissapeared.  That story was true and it freaked me out.

Sooooo, I am trying to remember the name of the show so I can look up the story and prove my point.  The show's name is on the tip of my tongue, and I can hear the announcer saying stuff like "now was this story real or made up by our writers" in between each individual story.

Thanks in advance for the help.

snow


----------



## Animaiden (May 15, 2006)

Beyond Belief: Fact or Fiction

After that story I wouldn't stay in my closet for a while.  Many of the stories freaked me out, yet I couldn't stop watching the show.  Every once in a while they have re-runs on the SciFi channel.


----------



## JohnSnow (May 15, 2006)

Thank you!

huge sigh = relief off my shoulder.

So you saw that episode as well.  I argued all day long with a friend about that show and he swore that the kid missing in the closet was the one that was not true.

I swear we both came up with every freakin name in the language and could not think of the title!

Looking it up now to see if i can send him definitive proof!

You are the best!

snow


----------



## heron (May 15, 2006)

this link seems to be what your after,http://groups.google.co.uk/group/alt.folklore.ghost-stories/browse_thread/thread/5f70874d0a66f560/2b53f991a5a9935c%232b53f991a5a9935c


----------



## JohnSnow (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Heron. Last night I sent a bunch of links to my friend and he now argues what most normal people do, that the "true" stories on that show are not 100% true.

Basically, I was right in remembering the story and that it was the true one in that episode. He is just trying to loophole out of the bet!

Also, just for the record, true or not that story gave me the fraking creeps for months and I still remember the story clearly (if not the name of the show!)

snow


----------

